# Le Mac, La télé et Le décodeur par Orange



## pm4 (14 Décembre 2009)

Question qui traverse un peu tous les esprits mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse vraiment claire... L'idée est pourtant simple (sans doutes pas la technique)... regarder la télévision sur le mac et aussi si possible l'enregistrer !
Mais pas que la TNT, ça j'ai déjà vu que ça marchait facilement, 
Pouvoir regarder la télévision d'orange, avec abonnements supplémentaires type Canalsat et/ou canal+ sur mon imac est-ce possible?
On m'a parlé du EyeTV 250+ Elgato, il se branche directement sur le décodeur ? Mais que devient ensuite la liaison décodeur/TV ? Elle disparait ? Est-ce compatible CanalSat ?
J'ai trouvé aussi les logiciels WebTV d'Orange et Zattoo mais l'offre de chaines est encore réduite en existe t'il d'autre ?
J'ai aussi vu après recherche que l'on pouvait brancher un PC directement à la Livebox et recevoir des chaines sont-ce celles de la TNT ou les chaines de l'abonnement? Est-ce jouable avec un Mac et là encore quid des chaines optionnelles ?
Voilà je pense que je ne doit pas être seul à me poser se genre de questions et peut-être même certains ont résolu ce problème... 
Ou Orange est encore à la ramasse sur le sujet liaison TV/Ordinateur ? Il parait que c'est faisable chez Free...
&Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Décembre 2009)

pm4 a dit:


> regarder la télévision sur le mac et aussi si possible l'enregistrer !
> Mais pas que la TNT, ça j'ai déjà vu que ça marchait facilement,
> Pouvoir regarder la télévision d'orange, avec abonnements supplémentaires type Canalsat et/ou canal+ sur mon imac est-ce possible?



C'est possible mais pas super simple.
1ere solution : 1 boitier d'acquisition video. Tu branche la sortie HDMI ou S video ou Peritel qui est derrière le boitier dans ton boitier (type elgado mais y'en a d'autres) et tu peux regarder la TV et l'enregistrer sur le mac. Seule contrainte: ne pas etre trop éloigné du décodeur orange, à cause des cables.

2eme solution : Tu bidouille un truc avec la sortie video du decodeur orange dans une entrée réseau RJ45...etc. Y'a pas mal de topics la dessus sur le net. L'idée est d'avoir le flux tv sur le mac/pc sans passer par un boiter tiers. C'est ce que font déjà Free et Neuf mais pas Orange. C'est pas une question technique, c'est une question de droits et de volonté de service...
C'est là qu'on voit qu'Orange est resté coincé sur son fonctionnement monopolistique. 

3e solution (ce que j'ai fait) : acquérir une clé usb TNT . Tu n'a pas toute l'offre mais pour moins de 80 , c'est simple, efficace et ca marche de suite sans manip fastidieuses.

Voilà


----------



## Guyst (10 Février 2010)

Salut,
je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris, mais avec VLC, tu peux regarder directement tout le bouquet dispo sur la livebox depuis un Mac. Voir tuto ici : http://www.porciello.com/inventel/tv.htm
Je ne sais pas si l'abt Canal+ y passe, je n'en ai pas.

Tant qu'on y est, est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour faire le contraire : envoyer un flux (video ou mp3) depuis le mac vers le decodeur...

Merci pour toute info qui m'aide vers ce but...
G


----------

